# Armistice Day



## eMacMan

Armistice Day is coming up in a week. You might have noticed the poppies.

Anyways I have been noticing some of cenotaphs originally intended to honor the dead from WWI. I particularly like those that chose to post their names.

I thought it would be a good idea to post some photos honoring those who died believing they did so to end War forever.

It is with great reluctance that I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig requesting that the implied copyright of my photos be respected was removed without my permission. That removal implies that the implied copyright will not be respected and therefore the photos have been removed.


----------



## eMacMan

At the Coleman, AB Legion.

Names may or may not be on one of the other sides. Yard was locked up at the time and only access is through the Legion which was also closed that day.

It is with great reluctance that I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig requesting that the implied copyright of my photos be respected was removed without my permission. That removal implies that the implied copyright will not be respected and therefore the photos have been removed.


----------



## SINC

While I fully agree with the sentiment of the thread, I'm not sure why you chose the title Armistice Day since it does not exist in this country, only in France and Belgium. It is called Remembrance Day here and has been for many long years now. 



> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Armistice Day (which overlaps with Remembrance Day) is on 11 November and commemorates the armistice signed between the Allies of World War I and Germany at Compiègne, France, for the cessation of hostilities on the Western Front of World War I, which took effect at eleven o'clock in the morning—the "eleventh hour of the eleventh day of the eleventh month" of 1918. While this official date to mark the end of the war reflects the ceasefire on the Western Front, hostilities continued in other regions, especially across the former Russian Empire and in parts of the old Ottoman Empire.
> The date was declared a national holiday in many allied nations, to commemorate those members of the armed forces who were killed during war. An exception is Italy, where the end of the war is commemorated on 4 November, the day of the Armistice of Villa Giusti.
> After World War II, the name of *the holiday was changed to Veterans Day in the United States and to Remembrance Day in the countries of the British Commonwealth of Nations.* Armistice Day remains an official holiday *in France and Belgium.*


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> While I fully agree with the sentiment of the thread, I'm not sure why you chose the title Armistice Day since it does not exist in this country, only in France and Belgium. It is called Remembrance Day here and has been for many long years now.


I like the original name and intent of the day a lot better. It was originally intended to remember those who had died as a reminder of the horror of losing those we love to wars and also reminder to never repeat the folly. 

I can certainly remember WWI vets coming to our school assemblies and saying the best way to honour them and their comrades who had died, was to remember them but not to repeat their mistakes. I know these were very difficult speeches for them, as these men often had tears in their eyes and even grade school boys somehow figured out this was not a sign of weakness.

Armistice was the end of war and that is what the men who fought and died wished us to remember. I feel that Remembrance Day somehow fails to deliver the message as to the importance of ending war as part of the tradition of remembering those sacrifices.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> I like the original name and intent of the day a lot better. *It was originally intended to remember those who had died as a reminder of the horror of losing those we love to wars and also reminder to never repeat the folly.*


And that is exactly why it was changed to Remembrance Day. From my point of view, that is the right and proper term and with both parents and numerous uncles buried in the vet's plot, that is how I will honour them by calling the day by it's proper name. Sorry Bob, but I don't buy Armistice Day in any way, shape or form. YMMV.


----------



## eMacMan

I think as long as the intent is to remember the price of war and honour those who paid that price, the name does not really matter. In any case as you well know by now changing the title is quite impossible so the discussion is quite irrelevant. 

Please do post some of your own pictures from around Edmonton or St. Albert.


----------



## SINC

If I can beat the flu and actually get out, will do Bob.


----------



## eMacMan

Near the Bellevue, AB legion.

It is with great reluctance that I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig requesting that the implied copyright of my photos be respected was removed without my permission. That removal implies that the implied copyright will not be respected and therefore the photos have been removed.


----------



## eMacMan

The Blairmore Legion. No names here. Hopefully the tattered flags will be replaced before the 11th. The wind around here sure shows illustrates the quality of those Made in China flags we now fly.

It is with great reluctance that I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig requesting that the implied copyright of my photos be respected was removed without my permission. That removal implies that the implied copyright will not be respected and therefore the photos have been removed.


----------



## eMacMan

*The Dunlop Guns*

Have saved Frank for today. This 'Cenotaph' is located right along highway three as you drive through the town of Frank. The story is touching.

It is with great reluctance that I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig requesting that the implied copyright of my photos be respected was removed without my permission. That removal implies that the implied copyright will not be respected and therefore the photos have been removed.


----------



## CubaMark

Wish I'd thought of posting this earlier...

I have two uncles who died in the wars, Pvt. Albin Joseph Sumara (WWI-France, Canadian 4th Mounted Rifles) 



and Pvt. Albin Frank Sumara (WWII-Belgium, North Nova Scotia Highlanders).




A great resource / service available to all Canadians who had relatives in the service is the Canadian Virtual War Memorial. Search for your serviceperson, and then add information, photos, etc., to augment the existing record.


----------



## eMacMan

^Should have thought of suggesting that in the OP.^


----------



## eMacMan

A simple memorial in the very small town of Hill Spring, AB. No mention as to which war(s) claimed these mens lives.

View attachment 35241


----------



## eMacMan

From Claresholm, AB

It is with great reluctance that I am removing my photos from this thread. The line in my sig requesting that the implied copyright of my photos be respected was removed without my permission. That removal implies that the implied copyright will not be respected and therefore the photos have been removed.


----------



## kps

As we're getting close to the 11th…

Lest we forgert
•


----------



## eMacMan

kps said:


> As we're getting close to the 11th…
> 
> Lest we forgert
> •


I like the red on B&W. It creates the perfect mood. Nice touch!


----------



## jellotor

Is that the cenotaph in Meaford? It's a gorgeous one in my opinion and I have lots of childhood (and young adulthood) memories of being in front of that cenotaph by the old town hall.

Also in the same area (relatively speaking) the small cenotaph in Eugenia at the conservation area by the falls is really nice, too. It was really run down for a number of years but about a decade ago one of the local service clubs led a fundraising effort to restore it, which is a wonderful thing.


----------



## kps

jellotor said:


> Is that the cenotaph in Meaford? It's a gorgeous one in my opinion and I have lots of childhood (and young adulthood) memories of being in front of that cenotaph by the old town hall.
> 
> Also in the same area (relatively speaking) the small cenotaph in Eugenia at the conservation area by the falls is really nice, too. It was really run down for a number of years but about a decade ago one of the local service clubs led a fundraising effort to restore it, which is a wonderful thing.


Yup, in front of the Meaford town hall. 

Here's the top of it:


----------



## kps

eMacMan said:


> I like the red on B&W. It creates the perfect mood. Nice touch!


Thanks eMacMan and thanks for the thread too.


----------



## Macfury

A lot of great photos from both of you. Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## pm-r

Not truly photography, but I can't help adding this video as we approach Remembrance Day. 

See if you can keep a dry eye, and yes, his mother made his uniform.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150448245364252&set=vb.639284251&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=497694559251 

or
http://tinyurl.com/k7qlp6r and enlarge the view.


----------



## eMacMan

.


----------



## eMacMan

.


----------



## pm-r

> An irritant that flares up this time of the year. Why fly flags if you don't respect them enough to recognize it is past time to replace them?



I wonder in such cases as this if it was being flown as a desperate call for help???

- Patrick
======


----------

